# Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L



## RayZero (8. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ein aussagekräftiger Rutentest kann natürlich erst nach mehrmaligem Fischen während unterschiedlichen Situationen und Gegebenheiten verfasst werden, deswegen geht es hier viel mehr um erste Erfahrungen mit der Rute und ein kurzes Look & Feel. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  

*Technische Daten:*

Name: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L
Länge: 1,91m (6,3")
Klasse: L - Light
Taper: Fast (stimmt)
WG: 0,9-7g
Gewicht: ca. 93g
Ringe: Fuji O-Type (keine Microguides)
Kohlefaseranteil: 98%
Glasanteil: 2%
Anzahl Teile: 2

*Vorwort:*

Als passionierter Spinnfischer spielt neben der schönen Zeit in der freien Natur und die Ausübung des Hobbies "Angeln" an sich das Gerät eine wichtige Rolle. Gerät gibt es wie Sand am Meer und ein jeder Neueinsteiger ist schlichtweg überfördert bei der richtigen Auswahl im Rutenwald. Während Frau bei Schuhen nur nach der Optik entscheidet und das primäre Attribut "Bequemlichkeit" schnell zur Nebensache wird, hat Mann bei der Wahl der richtigen Spinnrute mit mehreren wichtigen Faktoren zu kämpfen. Neben Aktion, Schnelligkeit, Verarbeitung und Methode spielt auch der Preis eine wichtige Rolle. Nicht jeder möchte oder kann mehrere hundert Euro für nur eine Rute ausgeben. Umso schöner, dass es nun solche Ruten auch für um die 100 Euro gibt.

Doch was bedeutet "JDM" überhaupt und was unterscheidet die Ruten zu "herkömmlichen" Stangen? Gibt man JDM bei Wikipedia ein, erfährt man dass es ausgeschrieben "Japanese Domestic Market" heißt. Dieser Begriff beschreibt in unserem Falle Angelruten, die nach den Bedürfnissen der japanischen Verbraucher gefertigt werden und "exklusiv" auf dem japanischen Markt angeboten werden. Normalerweise müsste man eine solche Rute importieren, aber es gibt mittlerweile Angelshops bzw. Fachhändler in Deutschland, welche die Ware importieren und hier anschließend anbieten. Der Vorteil ist, dass man bei diesen Händlern natürlich gut aufgehoben ist, wenn mal was mit der Ware nicht stimmt.

So viel zu JDM - aber was macht nun die Ruten so besonders? Der Hauptunterschied für mich ist, dass es für den Zielfisch "Barsch" im japanischen Markt einfach eine Rutenserie gibt, welche teilweise 18 verschiedene Modelle vorzuweisen hat. Hier findet man in einem Wurfgewichtsspektrum von UL bis M nicht nur verschiedene Längen, sondern auch unterschiedliche Aktionen. Von X-Fast Taper bis Regular oder sogar Slow. Man kann also ganz gezielt aussuchen, mit welcher Methode man dem Zielfisch nachstellen möchte. Desweiteren werden bei den Ruten sehr hochwertige Komponenten und die neusten Verfahrungstechniken im Blankaufbau (z.B. X-Wrapping, X45 oder wie auch sonst die japanischen Hersteller die Kreuzwicklung der Kohlefasermatten bezeichnen) verwendet. Des weitern sind die Ruten erstaunlich leicht und haben fast alle sehr kurze Griffe. Das letzte Feature sagt vielleicht nicht jedem zu, aber gerade bei der Angelei auf Barsch finde ich das ganz schick. Als abschließendes aber wichtiges Merkmal möchte ich auf die Verarbeitungsqualität bzw. die Endkontrolle von JDM Ruten hinweisen -> meine 3. japanischen Ruten sind in Sachen Verarbeitung 1A. Alles bis ins kleinste Detail ist perfekt. Bei den herkömmlichen Spinnruten aus dem europäischen Markt habe ich bis heute bei fast jeder meiner Ruten einen schiefen Ring o.ä. entdeckt, deswegen möchte ich das als weiteres positives Merkmal von JDM-Spinnruten hier aufzählen.

Die hochwertigen Ruten haben wie bereits angedeutet ihren Preis - und genau das macht die A-TEC Crazee Bass so interessant. Mal sehen ob sich eine JDM-Rute für 95€ von den uns bekannten Ruten a la Mitchell Mag Pro (um mal ein oft empfohlenes Beispiel zu nennen) abheben kann.

*Optik / Haptik / Verarbeitung:*

Sehr gespannt wartete ich auf die Lieferung. Auf den Bildern im Shop wirkte die Rute schon ziemlich "stylisch" und hat sehr viel Ähnlichkeit zur Backhoo Rise von Tailwak. Kein Wunder - es ist ja auch der selbe Designer! Die Rute wurde in einem PVC-Rohr geliefert und war mustergültig verpackt. Beim auspacken der rassigen Schönheit staunte ich nicht schlecht ... über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, aber Schwarz & Silber ist einfach Sexy. Aber seht selbst:

Zum Album

Neben der herausragenden Optik ist auch die Haptik entsprechend gut. Die Rute liegt hervorragend in der Hand, nichts klappert. Nun kommen wir an dieser Stelle zur Verarbeitung. Ich selber besitze neben der Crazee Bass eine Tailwalk Gekiha KR S672ML. Diese Rute ist höherwertiger, aber im direkten Vergleich muss sich die A-TEC nicht vor der Tailwalk verstecken. Alle Ringe sind penibel genau auf den Blank gewickelt, in einer Flucht ausgerichtet und die Rute weist keinerlei Beschädigungen auf. Lackfehler oder unsaubere Ziernähte sind trotz des Hinweises vom Shop bei meinem Modell nicht zu finden. Es ist nämlich so, dass man ja irgendwo bei der Crazee Bass sparen musste, um den günstigen Preis zu ermöglichen. Glücklicherweise hat der niedere Preis keine Auswirkungen auf die Verarbeitung un den Blank, sondern "nur" auf die Komponenten. Statt Fuji-Sic bekommt man bei der Crazee zwar nur Fuji-O Type Ringe, welche insgesamt von ihren Eigenschaften minderwertiger sind, aber das spürt man in der Praxis wie ich finde nicht. Die Ringe sind weder laut, noch erzielt man schlechte Wurfweiten o.ä.


Der VSS Rollenhalter ist ebenfalls von Fuji und sorgt sowohl als optisches Schmankerl, sowie haptisch für einen festen Halt der Stationärrrolle. Der Griff besteht aus einem schwarzen EVA-Material. Auch hier wurde gespart, denn Kork ist einfach teurer. Ich persönlich finde das allerdings nicht wirklich negativ. Wie bei den meisten japanischen Spinnrute fehlt bei der Crazee Bass die Hakenöse zum Einhängen von Kunstködern, welche sich allerdings nachrüsten lässt.







*Die Rute in der Praxis:*

Tja warum habe ich mir die Rute eigentlich angeschafft? Nun mein Ziel ist es, mir für jeden Bereich die passenden Ruten anzuschaffen. Am Wasser nutze ich je nach Zielfisch unterschiedliche Methoden, welche leider auch unterschiedliche Ruten voraussetzen. Ich gehe dabei wie folgt vor: ich benutze die Klassifizierung der Hersteller - sprich UL / L / ML / M / MH / H und XH. Manche Bereiche überlappen sich bzw. erfordern nur eine Rute - das ist zumindest besser für den Geldbeutel :q. Meine leichteste Rute bis dato war eine ML und ich wollte für die feine Angelei auf Barsch und Forelle noch etwas leichter unterwegs sein. Also suchte ich eine Rute im L-Bereich mit meiner persönlichen Lieblingsaktion - der Spitzenaktion. Genau das erhoffe ich mir von der Crazee Bass L.

Zuerst verheiratete ich die Rute mit meiner neuen Daiwa Exceler EA 1500 - die passt nicht nur optisch sehr gut zur Rute, sondern auch vom Preis und der Technik her.










Da ich primär mit kleinen Minnows auf Barsch und Forelle gehen möchte, kommt mir die niedere Übersetzung total entgegen. Was auch schön ist, die Rolle kommt mit einer Ersatzspule. So spulte ich einmal Geflecht (Berkley Nanofil 0,06mm) und einmal Mono (Stroft GTM 0,16mm) auf die beiden Spulen auf. Die Mono wird am Forellenbach benutzt, um Aussteiger zu verringern. Das Geflecht kommt bei der Barschjagd zum Einsatz (hauptsächlich mit Gummiködern).

*(Die Schnur wurde im Angelcenter von der Maschine aufgespult - daran ist nicht das Wickelbild der Exceler schuld! Optimal sieht sicherlich anders aus...)*






Die Kombi ist sehr ausgewogen und fischt sich sehr gut.






Am Wasser angekommen testete ich zuerst unterschiedliche Wobbler im Minnow-Format mit der Crazee Bass L. Wobbler bis 6cm und 5g mit nicht zu großer Tauchschaufel wirft die Rute erstaunlich weit. Bereits ab knapp 3g läd sich der Blank vorbildlich auf - macht wirklich Spaß!






Durch die sehr gute Rückstellgeschwindigkeit des Blanks lassen sich die Köder sehr gut und schnell durchs Wasser twitchen - die sensible Spitze schluckt dabei die heftigeren Schläge und puffert diese ab. Genau das liebe ich an der sensiblen Spitzenaktion, denn so kann man auch als Grobmotoriker erfolgreich sein, da ein zu starkes Ausbrechen des Köders verhindert wird. 










Auf Crankbaits habe ich bei meinem ersten Test jetzt erstmal verzichtet (dass werde ich dann noch nachreichen). Bald wurde ich mit dem ersten kleinen Barsch belohnt, welcher die Rute leider nicht an ihre Grenze brachte :m. 






Die Bedingungen am Wasser waren denkbar schwierig, denn überall rund um den Donaustau waren Algen und anderer Schmodder zu finden.






Neben den Twitchbaits war mir das Spinnfischen mit dem Gummifisch am Jigkopf recht wichtig. Ich fing mit dem Easy Shiner in 3 Inch und am 5g Jigkopf an - das stellte sich dann direkt als Idealgewicht heraus.






Viel schwerer würde ich an der Rute allerdings nicht fischen wollen - 7g + 3 Inch sind definitiv das Maximum, fühlen sich aber auf Dauer nicht so gut an. Aber das habe ich von einer 7g-Rute auch nicht erwartet. Mit 5g Jogkopf + 3 Inch Trailer liegt man etwa bei 7-8g Gesamtgewicht - also ist das WG recht treffend aufgedruckt. 






Die Rückmeldung war durch die Bank weg sehr gut - leider wollte nur ein letzter, kleiner Stachelritter beißen.






Die Rute macht auch am  T&C-, sowie am Drop-Shot-Rig eine gute Figur.

*Fazit:*

Ich weiß, sehr aussagekräftig ist der Bericht nicht nach nur einem Tag am Wasser - dennoch bin ich von der Rute recht positiv angetan und kann einen Fehlkauf bereits definitiv ausschließen. Wie bereits angedeutet, werde ich noch einen Langzeitbericht nachreichen - dann hoffentlich mit mehr Fisch und weiteren Erfahrungen. Auch Bilder der Biegekurve bei unterschiedlichen Belastungen will ich euch dann nicht vorenthalten.

Die Rute hält was sie von den Daten und vom Produkttext her verspricht und ist für einen Preis von 95€ auf alle Fälle empfehlenswert - eine gelungene alternative zu den europäischen Stangenruten auf Barsch und Forelle. Wer seine ersten Erfahrungen mit JDM-Tackle machen möchte, sollte sich die Ruten von A-TEC mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Angler9999 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*

Sehr schön, wobei für mich - 7gr schon UL bedeutet. (und effektiv 5gr WG)
Schein eine sehr gute Rute zu sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*

Schöner Bericht .#6#h


----------



## Ruti Island (8. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*

Schöner Ausblick [emoji106]

Die Schnurverlegung mit der geflochtenen sieht aber alles andere als gut aus [emoji47]


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## Kaka (8. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*

Klasse Bericht! Macht Spaß zu lesen. Wäre ich nicht schon ausgestattet mit Molla und Gallery, würde mich diese auch reizen.

Was ich auch nochmal betonen will, ist die Verarbeitung allgemein bei JDM. Das ist einfach durch die Bank eine andere Klasse als viele andere Ruten. Ob Tailwalk Backhoo, Palms Molla oder Palms Gallery. Man findet einfach keine Makel bei der Verarbeitung. Bei hier standardmäßig zu kaufenden Ruten finde ich immer irgendwas.


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Die Schnurverlegung mit der geflochtenen sieht aber alles andere als gut aus [emoji47]



Die Schnur wurde mit der Maschine aufgespult - daran ist nicht die Exceler schuld ... aber das "bereinigt" sich ja nach einiger Zeit - halb so wild. Die Wurfweite ist mehr als ausreichen - wüsste jetzt nicht was an der unsauberen Bespulung sonst noch stört :q


----------



## Ruti Island (9. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*



RayZero schrieb:


> Die Schnur wurde mit der Maschine aufgespult - daran ist nicht die Exceler schuld ...


 
 Dann ist ja gut.



RayZero schrieb:


> aber das "bereinigt" sich ja nach einiger Zeit - halb so wild.


 
 Wüsste nicht wie?! Außer du wirfst 150m weit 



RayZero schrieb:


> Die Wurfweite ist mehr als ausreichen - wüsste jetzt nicht was an der unsauberen Bespulung sonst noch stört :q


 
 Mich würde es stören, weil es einfach laienhaft bespult aussieht. Hätte dem Händler das Ding direkt um die Ohren gehauen.


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke tatsächlich daran nächstes mal am Fluss die 100m Geflecht abzuspulen, bis die Unterfütterung zum Vorschein kommt. :vik:

Du hast recht, aber ich wollte einfach Fischen und brauchte eine Schnur - drauf geschi**sen #c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ich denke tatsächlich daran nächstes mal am Fluss die 100m Geflecht abzuspulen, bis die Unterfütterung zum Vorschein kommt. :vik:



Gute Idee..so wie es ausschaut,könnten beim gleichm.aufspulen per Exceller dann evtl.sogar noch ein paar Meter Unterfütterung drauf?

Die Nano toleriert ganz volle Spulen übr.recht gut.


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*

Also um die Spule kümmer ich mich, hier geht es ja vor allem um die Rute  ... euch entgeht aber auch Garnichts #q


----------



## Angler9999 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*

Ich wünsche dir recht viel Glück mit der Nano. Meine vier Spulen hatte ich alle entsorgt. Alle hatten das gleiche Problem. Mittendrin ist die Schnur ohne großen Widerstand gerissen. Bereits beim Aufspulen auf die Rolle war es bei einer Spule. Ein Phänomen was des öfteren zu lesen war.

Berichte mal wie es mit deiner Nano aussieht.


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir recht viel Glück mit der Nano. Meine vier Spulen hatte ich alle entsorgt. Alle hatten das gleiche Problem. Mittendrin ist die Schnur ohne großen Widerstand gerissen. Bereits beim Aufspulen auf die Rolle war es bei einer Spule. Ein Phänomen was des öfteren zu lesen war.
> 
> Berichte mal wie es mit deiner Nano aussieht.



Werde ich tun #6 - also ich hatte echt den ein oder anderen Hänger und zwei mal zu knapp an einen Busch geworfen ... lies sich alles über die Schnur lösen - es ist nichts gerissen und es war nichts beschädigt ... Langzeiterfahrungen folgen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. September 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*



RayZero schrieb:


> ... euch entgeht aber auch Garnichts #q



Kritisches Publikum halt[emoji41] 

Uns ist aber auch nicht entgangen,das du da eine feine und informative Arbeit abgeliefert hast[emoji6]

Danke dafür !


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. November 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*

Die Nano ist wie die Fireline, meiner Meinung nach eine reine FWS und dafür kann man sie auch durchaus gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Topic (5. November 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*

ich hab den großen Bruder die 822M gekauft und sofort wieder verkauft....
die rute wird als Zanderrute angepriesen...hat mir dafür aber zu wenig power in der spitze....
der blank is zum leichten zanderzuppeln und schweren barsch angeln sicher ne option...auch der aufbau der rute hat mir gefallen..optisch jedenfalls...was aber ein absolutes nogo für mich ist und auch der grund war weshalb ich sie wieder verkauft habe ist das der starter ring so klein gehalten ist das die wurfweite extrem leidet...
gefischt wurde die rute mit ner 4000 stella sfe ...das ganze könnte mit ner kleineren rolle vielleicht anders aussehen....dann ist die rute allerdings kopflastig...

man bekommt viel rute für das Geld sollte sich die rute aber genau anschauen |rolleyes


----------



## geomujo (5. November 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*

Ich habe 3 Ruten da ist der Startring lediglich 10mm im Innendurchmesser. Bei weiteren 3 Ruten sind es 15mm. Weit werfen sie alle. Womöglich stimmt der Ringabstand nicht. Concept KR Micro's sind da sehr empfindlich was korrekte Geometrie angeht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. November 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*



Topic schrieb:


> ich hab den großen Bruder die 822M gekauft und sofort wieder verkauft....
> die rute wird als Zanderrute angepriesen...hat mir dafür aber zu wenig power in der spitze....
> der blank is zum leichten zanderzuppeln und schweren barsch angeln sicher ne option...





Crazee Eging(!) M (!)..na,klingelt es da?

Wenn sie fürs leichte Zanderzuppeln taugt,ist sie doch ok.Nur halt nicht für deine Vorstellung einer M Rute.


----------



## Ruti Island (6. November 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*



Topic schrieb:


> ...was aber ein absolutes nogo für mich ist und auch der grund war weshalb ich sie wieder verkauft habe ist das der starter ring so klein gehalten ist das die wurfweite extrem leidet...




Ja, das ist leider bei allen Eging Ruten so. Kostet nicht nur Wurfweite, sondern sieht meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so pralle aus. 

Ist leider bei der Palms Shore Gun SFGS-89EMH genauso, sonst wär sie schon längst meins.


----------



## RayZero (6. November 2015)

*AW: Testbericht: A-TEC Crazee Bass S632L*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ja, das ist leider bei allen Eging Ruten so. Kostet nicht nur Wurfweite, sondern sieht meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so pralle aus.
> 
> Ist leider bei der Palms Shore Gun SFGS-89EMH genauso, sonst wär sie schon längst meins.



Also was die Optik angeht - ok, dass lasse ich durchgehen.

Aber das dieses Konzept die Wurfweite beeinflussen soll, kann ich aus der Praxis nicht bestätigen. Im Gegenteil: Die Shore Gun wirft in Verbindung mit einer Shimano 2500er Rolle und einer feinen PE Schnur (0,08mm) sehr, sehr weit. Das muss sie auch, wenn man mit so einer Rute von der Küste aus auf Tintenfische angeln will. Für eine Bootsrute ist sie mit 2,70m viel zu lang!

Die ganzen Eging-Ruten, die als Zanderruten verkauft werden, eignen sich eher fürs Stillwasser oder moderat fließende Gewässer. So eine Rute als klassische Zanderjigge für Rhein, Donau, Elbe und co anzusehen, ist schlichtweg falsch.


----------

